# DIY recessed cubby holes



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Anybody have a link or info on DIY recessed cubby holes (in drywall)? Want to put some in the wall near the door to my house wondering if anyone has done this. Thanks


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

Do a Google search for shower niche or drywall niche.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

I've no idea what you're talking about?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Since it's near the outside door that would mean it's an outside wall. How do you plan on still being able to insulate the wall with a nitch there?


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

There is also a strong possibility of electric in that area.


----------



## snosurfa7 (Nov 30, 2007)

Drywall niche, that's it. It's actually an interior wall. Thanks!


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

coupe said:


> I've no idea what you're talking about?


cubby hole is a shelf in the wall like a milk chute. no door, just open to the inside.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hardway said:


> cubby hole is a shelf in the wall like a milk chute. no door, just open to the inside.


Nice shot of the Easter ham on the tablr already.:laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

you frame it just like a window only ''if'' it's a non bearing interior wall you don't need a header


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

I used 1x4 pine to build this cubby in my bathroom. I don't see any reason why you couldn't do something similar. It all depends what you want the end result to be like.


----------

